# Back home from 5/14 delivery on 328i sedan



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! What can I say? Amazing trip. I'd do it again (and will in 3 years). See my post a few threads down titled something like F30 328i delivery on 5/14.
Met 2 other fellow festers and had a wonderful time. Fantastic instructor Andy who also delivered my car. I drove 630 miles from the Performance Center to my home in Indianapolis. Spent the night in Knoxville, TN after completing a nearly empty Tail of the Dragon in some rain and mist later that day after delivery.

I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## gan1hck (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome write up in the other thread. I agree with your assessments 100%.
I wish i could have gone with you through the Tail, but just didn't have enough time


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea too bad we couldn't run the Tail together. Still good hanging out and meeting you. Here's a pic on my way through the mountains that same day.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice picture and great write-up on the other thread!


----------

